# From Coast to Coast...



## altitude604 (Feb 5, 2010)

So I'm moving from British Columbia to Labrador in the next month for a job offer that I was recently given.

Here's the fun part... I'm doing the move myself by Car. It's going to cost $700 or less for the vehicle. The distance is 6,810km... I will probably have a friend joining me.

Basically it's going to be a mini-Adventure getting there.

I'm going to Blog the entire trip. Photos are going to be taken... all sorts of stuff. There'll be commentary of odd things and places.

Check it out if you get bored one day. Heck, if you've never been to most of Canada you can take a peek. Trust me, it'll save you ever having to venture to Saskatchewan in your life. lol

Anyways! YKA to YYR: The Adventure

Enjoy.


----------



## cougargal (Feb 5, 2010)

I look forward to seeing your shots.  Have a safe trip!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

That sounds awesome.  I've always wanted to drive from coast to coast, preferably with enough time to take some back roads and visit some out of the way places.  For example, you may want to stop by Mundare, Alberta to see the worlds largest sausage. Google Image Result for http://farm1.static.flickr.com/29/41553860_dc1504a4af.jpg



> It's going to cost $700 or less for the vehicle


I hope that's an estimate for the cost of the fuel...and not that you are going to drive across the country (in the winter) with a $700 car.  Yikes!

*edit*
I see that you are...well, good luck.  :er:

I made the drive from Edmonton to Vancouver in a $300, 1973 Datsun 610 when I was 17 (just about 17 years ago).  The car barely made it there and had to have work done to get back home, and still barely made it home.  Worst part as that the radio broke so I had to listen to my one cassette tape, over and over and over again.


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 5, 2010)

lol thanks for the well wishes. 

i found a couple candidates that look sturdy enough to make the haul.

i'm totally going to stop at any weird and odd places. including Rouleau, SK to see "Dog River". hehe


----------

